# sales section still not available



## feldmeir (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi All, i think i've done all the necessary re signature strip etc, but still no sales section. Is it the number of posts?
If so how many do I need. I have 3 look alike rns-e for sale.

feldmeir


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi Mate, This "security" stuff is painful, isn't it?

I can just see http code, and not the TTOC icon with your membership number, so you need to reattach the whole thing, following the instructions carefully. I know, from experience, that it can be difficult. Have another go, and if you don't succeed, appeal to a moderator.


----------



## feldmeir (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi, sorted the strip, omitted from start. Hope it all works now.
feldmeir


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Looking better! Should work now.


----------

